# Katakuri Vs Queen



## Ludi (Aug 20, 2021)

Who is the stronger character?


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri of course.

No YC2 can defeat a YC1.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2021)

Kata obviously. Queen failed to land a single hit on base Sanji and landed only 1 sneak attack on Marco. I don't think he can even land anything on FS Kata.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri and King are on the same level.

--snip--

derailing

So therefore Katakuri has to equal or match King. He beats Queen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2021)

Queen doesn't have enough feats to put him above Kata. 

That dude does not get touched unless it was Luffy. Queen on the other hand been getting touched from everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 20, 2021)

Kata all the way

Kata was overpowering Luffy's haki while Queen is getting damaged by Sanji
Kata was being faster than Luffy while Queen was getting hit and dodged by Chopper (Yeah, he was playing but still)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 20, 2021)

Queen loses mostly due to his lack of proper speed feats and mobility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dunno (Aug 20, 2021)

Assuming Queen gives Sanji high diff or so, he takes this one comfortably.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 20, 2021)

Queen doesn't really have anything in his arsenal to deal with Katakuri right now, but I suspect he will be able to push Kata to very high-extreme diff when he's done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 20, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Queen loses mostly due to his lack of proper speed feats and mobility.



_We need to see the extent of his weaponry.

He can cover the whole floor with explosions from his lasers, so he might have even larger AoE that could be tricky to dodge with Katakuris methods of warping his body around more precise attacks.

Overall Queens power level should be comparable to Katakuri, but it makes sense to give Katakuri the edge as BMs strongest kid.

I do think Katakuri is weaker than Marco, and Queen can give Marco some degree of high difficulty in a 1 vs 1._


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri obviously. Fights going to be pretty one sided until Kats starts getting tuckered out from throwing so many of his weak ass punches.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 20, 2021)

Tenma said:


> Queen doesn't really have anything in his arsenal to deal with Katakuri right now, but I suspect he will be able to push Kata to very high-extreme diff when he's done.


The ice virus cant deal with katakuri?


----------



## Tenma (Aug 20, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> The ice virus cant deal with katakuri?



It wouldn't hit him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2021)

Ludi said:


> Who is the stronger character?


Katakuri.  

--snip--

derailing


----------



## Brian (Aug 20, 2021)

Queen fanboys hanging on to dear life

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2021)

Brian said:


> Queen fanboys hanging on to dear life


Funny thing that I had the Queen avy for months.

Queen is one of the better characters from Wano while King one of the worst .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri>King>Queen
There is nothing I have seen from the Queen and even King that makes me believe they can take Katakuri. That man is just built different.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Tenma (Aug 20, 2021)

I mean Queen has a really good skillset for a zoan.

One-hit-kill viruses, beam-spam, body modification, monster toughness and strength. An evasive type like Kata is just a bad match for him...so far, anyway

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 20, 2021)

Kata for sure 

At least until Queen shows me something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 20, 2021)

King and Queen didn't have their real fights yet, but Kata probably >


----------



## Amol (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri should win based on his title only.
He is YC1 and Queen YC2.
No reason to think otherwise.

Should be a bare minimum High diff fight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 20, 2021)

I'll wait until the Calamity fights wrap up. They have more to show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

If Katakuri can't put down Luffy then how in the world is he putting down Queen?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 20, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> If Katakuri can't put down Luffy then how in the world is he putting down Queen?


Katakuri destroyed Luffy's body, just not his will.
Queen has no such will. When his body goes does, he goes down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 20, 2021)

Tenma said:


> It wouldn't hit him.



_What if Queen gives himself the Ice Oni Virus so that if Katakuri hits him he get's the virus, and then Queen takes the antidote. I guess he could also do that with the Plague that put down Luffy back in Udon   _


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri has problem of appearing arc earlier  but i doubt Oda intends to portray him as weaker than Queen.


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Katakuri destroyed Luffy's body, just not his will.
> Queen has no such will. When his body goes does, he goes down.


If Luffy could still fight, then his body wasn't destroyed.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Katakuri destroyed Luffy's body, just not his will.
> Queen has no such will. When his body goes does, he goes down.


Luffy's body was still operating just fine after what 13 hours?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 20, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> Luffy's body was still operating just fine after what 13 hours?


Because of his will. He was KOd, could barely move, but as soon as he saw kata standing he was immediately ready for more. It was his will power moving his body. Kata said it several times "Why won't your eyes change"

When Kata went down Luffy went down, he could barely move anymore, but if Kata had kept going, Luffy would've kept going


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Because of his will. He was KOd, could barely move, but as soon as he saw kata standing he was immediately ready for more. It was his will power moving his body. Kata said it several times "Why won't your eyes change"
> 
> When Kata went down Luffy went down, he could barely move anymore, but if Kata had kept going, Luffy would've kept going


How did he have enough energy to go into G4 at the end of the fight if his body was 'destroyed'?


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 20, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> How did he have enough energy to go into G4 at the end of the fight if his body was 'destroyed'?


G4 doesn't take his stamina, it takes his haki. Aka, his will.


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> G4 doesn't take his stamina, it takes his haki. Aka, his will.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Moldrew (Aug 20, 2021)

Queen isn’t agile enough to evade Katakuri’s Mogura like Luffy was able to, and a clean Mochi Thrust alone would be pretty devastating. Its piercing power was incredibly high. Block Mochi punches should be stronger than the kicks that Sanji has used so far, not to mention the Awakened Power Mochi attacks that can be used at range. Mochi stickiness in general has shown to be an incredibly effective method of immobilizing opponents.

Giving it to Katakuri high diff for now. His offense is as underrated as Luffy’s endurance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> G4 doesn't take his stamina, it takes his haki. Aka, his will.


That's why G2 was so taxing for Luffy. Because he had... haki?


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 20, 2021)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _What if Queen gives himself the Ice Oni Virus so that if Katakuri hits him he get's the virus, and then Queen takes the antidote. I guess he could also do that with the Plague that put down Luffy back in Udon  _


awakening, he doesn't have too touch him


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 20, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> That's why G2 was so taxing for Luffy. Because he had... haki?


G2 is G4 now?

How come when the G4 time ends he runs out of haki but not out of physical energy? How come when his timer ended in the Rooftop Law said he couldn't use haki for 10 minutes, not fight for 10 minutes?


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 20, 2021)

I give the edge to Katakuri, but I find Queen's rank to be more complicated than just saying "YC2." He seems to work in a duo with King, almost like they are both YC1, with King being a little stronger. It's an entirely different dynamic than how Kata interacted with Smoothie.

But we also haven't seen King's hybrid form, and I'm also not sure we've seen everything Queen has to offer either...

Reactions: Useful 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Typhon (Aug 20, 2021)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Katakuri obviously. Fights going to be pretty one sided until Kats starts getting tuckered out from throwing so many of his weak ass punches.


My man's is going to actually use his trident like he should.  Katakuri is gonna test that dino hide


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2021)

Typhon said:


> My man's is going to actually use his trident like he should.  Katakuri is gonna test that dino hide


You know I legit forgot that existed? He stopped using it against Luffy because it was too slow so I didn't consider it. I just remembered him having to punch base Luffy hundreds of times to actually get him to drop.

Let's see how Queen is with his robot arm and sword. We should know soon enough if he can pary Mole successfully.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> G2 is G4 now?
> 
> How come when the G4 time ends he runs out of haki but not out of physical energy? How come when his timer ended in the Rooftop Law said he couldn't use haki for 10 minutes, not fight for 10 minutes?


They act similarly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2021)

Kata wins, that nibba Queen would get his face skewered with a trident before he can even shoot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Kata wins, *that nibba Queen would get his face skewered with a trident before he can even shoot.*




Luffy can dodge Mogura point blank.

Queen has Luffy-level reaction speed:



Queen's not getting skewered.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri has better portrayal and feats especially in terms of speed and mobility. Queen should be better tank.

I think Katakuri should take it around high difficulty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2021)

Bloodlusted Katakuri low diffs. Very bad match up for Queen.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri. Queen is a tank so he has a lot of HP, but Katakuri will wring that Damage Sponge dry. With future sight he evades almost all of his attacks lasers included, no virus touches him and he doesn't even get to launch his ranged attacks because Katakuri clogs his barrels with mochi. Any people sent as virus soldiers against Katakuri get swallowed by a wave of awakening mochi and buried like they're fighting Sabaku no Gaara.

Katakuri beats Queen and eats his Oshiruko.



Sir Curlyhat said:


> _What if Queen gives himself the Ice Oni Virus so that if Katakuri hits him he get's the virus, and then Queen takes the antidote. I guess he could also do that with the Plague that put down Luffy back in Udon  _


Peerless Donuts with Block Mochi. He would turn Queen into a Crushed Ice Oni.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vengarl (Aug 20, 2021)

Even in Udon Queen wasn't worth Luffys time, He just didn't get hands'ed because Luffy had the explosive collar on them Big Mom came into the picture. Kata is still the YC goat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 20, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Katakuri. Queen is a tank so he has a lot of HP, but Katakuri will wring that Damage Sponge dry. With future sight he evades almost all of his attacks lasers included, no virus touches him and he doesn't even get to launch his ranged attacks because Katakuri clogs his barrels with mochi. Any people sent as virus soldiers against Katakuri get swallowed by a wave of awakening mochi and buried like they're fighting Sabaku no Gaara.
> 
> Katakuri beats Queen and eats his Oshiruko.
> 
> ...



_Maybe the mochi would stop the bullets but i imagine the lasers would burst through and pierce the mochi   _


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bloodlusted Katakuri low diffs. Very bad match up for Queen.


What the-

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 20, 2021)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _Maybe the mochi would stop the bullets but i imagine the lasers would burst through and pierce the mochi  _


It depends on how the mochi reacts to being heated. Does it just burn through or does it boil and blow up in Queen's mouth. Of course even if it burns through it doesn't hit Katakuri. Luffy was dodging lasers with basic Kenbunshoku fresh out of training.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 20, 2021)

King is portrayed to be closer to Queen than FM, King confirmed weakest FM.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 20, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> It depends on how the mochi reacts to being heated. Does it just burn through or does it boil and blow up in Queen's mouth. Of course even if it burns through it doesn't hit Katakuri. Luffy was dodging lasers with basic Kenbunshoku fresh out of training.



_Sure, but Queen isn't Franky to only launch them one at a time, wee've seen him covering a big part of the live stage with explosions from all of the lasers he was launching almost simultaneously basically carpet bombing that whole area.

So dodging the piercing part is nice, but it's also annoying to have the whole ground covered in explosions.

Btw i'm not arguing that any of this would defeat Katakuri and so Queen > Katakuri, just making some arguments for Queen's potential performance, while looking forward to seeing more from him since he did brag to Sanji saying that his modified body hides many surprises   
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri.


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2021)

It would probably be a high diff fight for Kata if it happened, but featwise he demolishes. Queen hasn't shown anything impressive speed-wise while Kata has future sight and is fast enough to tango with Snakeman. From pure feats Queen shouldn't even be able to touch him. Of course I'm sure Queen will prove himself capable enough when all is said and done though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> He just didn't get hands'ed because Luffy had the explosive collar on


- >


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 20, 2021)

I feel like it's gonna take a lot for katakuri to put queen down, but queen isn't gonna tag  katakuri enough to put  him  down, extreme  diff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vengarl (Aug 20, 2021)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> - >


Base Luffy throwing a basic punch. DDs string clone brushed that off too. Who's that going to work on?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2021)

Vengarl said:


> Base Luffy throwing a basic punch. DDs string clone brushed that off too. Who's that going to work on?


Lol, I'm just saying. You indicated Queen didn't catch hands because of the collar when a poster just posted a page where Luffy is motivated to save Kid, literally throws his hands, and doesn't even faze Queen in the slightest.

Obviously Udon Queen would lose to Luffy though. So would King. Luffy was above Katakuri at that point and able to use future sight at will.


----------



## convict (Aug 20, 2021)

I think it is going to be very hard for Katakuri to actually finish off Queen. Queen likely has far more toughness than Whole Cake Luffy. His versatility with cybernetics and the fact that we have not seen his big guns leads me to the conclusion that this is a very tough either-way situation. We also have to judge the opponents they are fighting. Queen's opponent currently should be stronger than Katakuri's in Whole Cake unless you want Sanji to be absolute fodder to current Luffy. If Queen gives him high difficulty while showing impressive and versatile offense I may give it to him.


----------



## Conxc (Aug 20, 2021)

Hmm idk. An exhausted Sanji knocked Luffy out in under 10 blows and didn’t even use his hands. The same Luffy that beat Kata. But on the other hand Sanji is absolutely wrecking Queen in base. Again, no hands. This is a pretty even matchup. Think I’ll go with Queen though.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm not sure Queen's as much of a slug as people are making him out to be. This is One Piece, some character designs are funky. Queen walks around with dual machete's and is a dancer as a side hobby. He's also about to fight Sanji who's thing is speed.

Not saying Queen has to be like Jozu or Lucky Roo in the speed and mobility department, but I think people are going overboard purely based off his design.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 20, 2021)

Katakuri only had a hard time hitting Luffy because of Luffy's rubber body allowing him to dodge abstractly.


----------



## Amol (Aug 21, 2021)

I am not exactly sure from where Queen being "slow" headcanon is coming.

Manga never said that.

Sanji is a very very fast character. Speed is his thing. Speedwise I place him near Luffy.

So if Queen can land hits on Sanji then he can land hits on Katakuri. Queen reacted to Luffy himself just fine anyway.

I still believe that Kata wins the fight but few posts here practically make it sound like he would be running circles around Queen while Queen would be unable to do anything to do. That is just fanfiction.


This will be at least a High diff fight for Katakuri which means Queen will give those hands to him too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MO (Aug 21, 2021)

Amol said:


> So if Queen can land hits on Sanji then he can land hits on Katakuri. Queen reacted to Luffy himself just fine anyway.


not really. Katakuri can shapeshift.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 21, 2021)

It would obviously be a tough fight, but you gotta give the edge to Katakuri.


----------



## convict (Aug 21, 2021)

Looking forward to allying with Sanji fans after Sanji vs Queen in the near future for my calamity > Sweet Commander agenda

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## blueframe01 (Aug 21, 2021)

I'd be surprised if that dinosaur gets a single good hit on Katakuri. He hasn't been impressive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> What the-



Katakuri simply Future Sights everything Queen has to offer. Bloodlusted Kata, not the one that was training Luffy, simply stabs and mochis Queen to death.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kobe (Aug 21, 2021)

Katakuri's Mochi Gear 3 is as big as Queen in his full zoan form. One hit and Queen is already down. Not seeing Queen landing a good hit with the future sight CoO enabled 7/24.


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 21, 2021)

Queen is about to give Sanji a tough fight. Do people really think Sanji can't even touch Katakuri? The FS overestimation has gone too far now.


----------



## Ludi (Aug 21, 2021)

I think Katakuri wins (especially if he returns to be plotrelevant) but the two are not too far apart actually.


----------



## Kanki (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't believe any of the established Yonkou have a 2nd commander that can beat another 1st under normal circumstances.


----------



## convict (Aug 21, 2021)

Kanki said:


> I don't believe any of the established Yonkou have a 2nd commander that can beat another 1st under normal circumstances.



I just cannot imagine how Katakuri with his attack power of a 12 year old girl with anorexia would be able to get past Jozu's defense.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kobe (Aug 21, 2021)

convict said:


> I just cannot imagine how Katakuri with his attack power of a 12 year old girl with anorexia would be able to get past Jozu's defense.


Didn't Jozu have his arm ripped off by Doflamingo?


----------



## convict (Aug 21, 2021)

Kobe said:


> Didn't Jozu have his arm ripped off by Doflamingo?



It was frozen off after the fool looked away from Aokiji in the middle of their fight.

Doffy ripped off Oars’s leg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kobe (Aug 21, 2021)

convict said:


> It was frozen off after the fool looked away from Aokiji in the middle of their fight.
> 
> Doffy ripped off Oars’s leg


Right, I must have mixed it up with Oars. He got Parasite'd.


----------



## MO (Aug 21, 2021)

convict said:


> I just cannot imagine how Katakuri with his attack power of a 12 year old girl with anorexia would be able to get past Jozu's defense.


Katakuri has exceptional haki, not just CoO. Plus Katakuri can just suffocate him. He cant eat his way out like Luffy.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 21, 2021)

MO said:


> Katakuri has exceptional haki, not just CoO. Plus Katakuri can just suffocate him. He cant eat his way out like Luffy.


Why can't he just suffocate anyone?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 21, 2021)

convict said:


> It was frozen off after the fool looked away from Aokiji in the middle of their fight.
> 
> Doffy ripped off Oars’s leg


I have to be technical, he sliced Little Oars Jr's leg off, like a cheese wire cutter from hell, he lopped it off clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LaniDani (Aug 22, 2021)

Katakuri mid diff.


----------



## Udell (Aug 22, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> G4 doesn't take his stamina, it takes his haki. Aka, his will.


I think mainly CoC is linked to will. However I will agree that burning haki doesn't mean he is out of stamina.


----------



## whateveritisyouhavet (Aug 22, 2021)

man katakuri is a tank bro, he got mochi mochi all up queens brachiosaurus he aint winning plus conquerors haki bruv ey he done done bro


----------



## Van Basten (Aug 22, 2021)

There are people voting for Queen.


----------



## JayK (Aug 22, 2021)

Katakuri for now but he'll have to put in serious work


----------



## Kanki (Aug 22, 2021)

convict said:


> I just cannot imagine how Katakuri with his attack power of a 12 year old girl with anorexia would be able to get past Jozu's defense.


Can Jozu land many attacks himself against Kata?


----------



## TheNirou (Aug 22, 2021)

Katakuri should win this mid to high diff. He is a far better fighter than Queen and he is way more versatile.


----------



## convict (Aug 22, 2021)

Kanki said:


> Can Jozu land many attacks himself against Kata?



It won't necessarily be easy but the fight showed the CoO isn't fallible and the longer the fight drags the higher their will be chances of a good elbow to the face.


----------



## Kanki (Aug 22, 2021)

convict said:


> It won't necessarily be easy but the fight showed the CoO isn't fallible and the longer the fight drags the higher their will be chances of a good elbow to the face.


If the two of them fought I am sure we'd see new abilities from both to fit the occasion, but I can easily see Jozu being captured in the mochi at some point. Katakuri is a smart guy and doesn't have to meet Jozu in a head on collision of attacks.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 22, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Katakuri should win this mid to high diff. He is a far better fighter than Queen and he is way more versatile.


You cant get any more versatile than lasers, viruses, robotic limbs, ancient zoan durability and strength


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 22, 2021)

Kanki said:


> but I can easily see Jozu being captured in the mochi at some point. Katakuri is a smart guy and doesn't have to meet Jozu in a head on collision of attacks.



Bro he's not getting suffocated by Mochi. He's too physically strong for me to see Katakuri just restraining him and be done with it. 

But anyways, this isn't about Jozu. OT Queen sucks and mochi man is overrated asf, but kata  wins


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 22, 2021)

Udell said:


> I think mainly CoC is linked to will. However I will agree that burning haki doesn't mean he is out of stamina.


All Haki is composed of Will.


whateveritisyouhavet said:


> man katakuri is a tank bro, he got mochi mochi all up queens brachiosaurus he aint winning plus conquerors haki bruv ey he done done bro


The problem with fighting Katakuri is because of his Future Sight enabled Mochi Shape Shifting, even hitting the real him is challenging. He has high defense and high evasion. You have to get around his evasion before you find out, "hey this guy can take a punch".


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 22, 2021)

Powerlevel-wise, Katakuri should win *high *(_mid to high_) difficulty just like King.

But since Kata is a bad matchup for Queen, Katakuri will win with *mid *(_highest_) difficulty. Matchups are important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kanki (Aug 22, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Bro he's not getting suffocated by Mochi. He's too physically strong for me to see Katakuri just restraining him and be done with it.
> 
> But anyways, this isn't about Jozu. OT Queen sucks and mochi man is overrated asf, but kata  wins

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheNirou (Aug 22, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> You cant get any more versatile than lasers, viruses, robotic limbs, ancient zoan durability and strength


FS + versatile logia like DF + great strength + good intelligence is way better and versatile than Queen's arsenal.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 22, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> FS + versatile logia like DF + great strength + good intelligence is way better and versatile than Queen's arsenal.



_Doesm't Queen also have half of these and arguably is better at them + everything in the post you quoted ?  

Queen's a world class scientist, and with the modifications, ancient Zoan boost and his base physique he should dominate Katakuri in terms of physical strength _


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 22, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> FS + versatile logia like DF + great strength + good intelligence is way better and versatile than Queen's arsenal.


No its not, queen is a world class scientist hes more intelligent, pseudo logia isnt better than multiple viruses ancient zoan strength, durability, recovery, cyborg arms, tail, neck, lasers. Queen is wayyy more versatile.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 22, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> No its not, queen is a world class scientist hes more intelligent, pseudo logia isnt better than multiple viruses ancient zoan strength, durability, recovery, cyborg arms, tail, neck, lasers. Queen is wayyy more versatile.


Science is not that relevant mid-combat.
Multiple viruses that still, so far, take the form of bullets that require penetration to work. They wont land on Katakuri, and even if they do it's not certain they will really work on such a shapeshifting body. 
Ancient Zoan strenght is impressive, but it is still just brute force.
Cyborg arms is just brute force with a fancy name.
Lasers were no-diffed by FI Luffy, they wont land on Katakuri with such a predictable trajectory, and they also require prep time and can actively be sabotaged and used against Queen. Queen is vulnerable when he charges his lasers, Marco showed this and Robin did something similar against the Pacifista pre-skip. 

Katakuri wins, mid diff in terms of actual chance of losing, but maybe high diff due to the sheer stamina cost it would take to keep Queen down for good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 22, 2021)

cry77 said:


> Science is not that relevant mid-combat.
> Multiple viruses that still, so far, take the form of bullets that require penetration to work. They wont land on Katakuri, and even if they do it's not certain they will really work on such a shapeshifting body.
> Ancient Zoan strenght is impressive, but it is still just brute force.
> Cyborg arms is just brute force with a fancy name.
> ...


I'm not saying queen would win i think katakuri would, im saying queen is more versatile.


----------



## AmitDS (Aug 23, 2021)

Soca said:


> Queen doesn't have enough feats to put him above Kata.
> 
> That dude does not get touched unless it was Luffy. *Queen on the other hand been getting touched from everyone.*

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## cry77 (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> I'm not saying queen would win i think katakuri would, im saying queen is more versatile.


And im not sure he really is.

The Mochi fruit is extremely versatile in and of itself, whereas Queens cyborg parts so far have still only shown basic lasers, and his viruses are once again quite straight forward in their mediums (bullets). If he had poison gas that would be useful and difiicult to dodge. but poison bullets or not, a bullet is still a bullet: it travels in a straight line and requires penetration to do its thing.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> No its not, queen is a world class scientist hes more intelligent, pseudo logia isnt better than multiple viruses ancient zoan strength, durability, recovery, cyborg arms, tail, neck, lasers. Queen is wayyy more versatile.





DarkRasengan said:


> I'm not saying queen would win i think katakuri would, im saying queen is more versatile.



He has a wider variety of skills to a degree, but the question is what is useful against Katakuri. Between Future Sight, his Pseudo-Logia shapeshifting, and his ability to throw up Mochi barriers a lot of Queen's skills are nullified. His Zoan strength is impressive but Katakuri was able to easily match strength for Strength with Gear Third and and was able to raise his strength to go head on with Gear Fourth Boundman and Snakeman. His Cyborg body parts could be turned into a liability if Katakuri can gum them up with Mochi, Katakuri should be able to easily evade his lasers.

Lastly, we haven't seen Queen's Haki skills yet. He's tough as a Brachiosaur, but how will he fair against a barrage of block mochi attacks from Peerless Donuts? Katakuri's options have a higher chance of hitting and doing consistent damage as far as we've seen.

Now against Standard Pirate X with normal New World Attack Skill Set, yes Queen does have a widely varied arsenal that can bring a lot of surprises, if you get past the viruses, you deal with the brute strength, if you can stand up to the brute strength, you get the Zoan, if you can handle the Zoan surprise bitch, I'm part Machine, eat my frickin laser beams! But against Charlotte Katakuri "Real name, No Gimmicks" I don't think it's enough.


----------



## Great Potato (Aug 23, 2021)

It's still debatable if even King can take him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 23, 2021)

Given their bounty portrayal they seem to be veeery close because it is highly unlikely that 300 million beli difference is just brutality factor or status. Especially since Katakuri has more hype by rank.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 23, 2021)

Katakuri smacks him with his mochi dangalang.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 23, 2021)

cry77 said:


> And im not sure he really is.
> 
> The Mochi fruit is extremely versatile in and of itself, whereas Queens cyborg parts so far have still only shown basic lasers, and his viruses are once again quite straight forward in their mediums (bullets). If he had poison gas that would be useful and difiicult to dodge. but poison bullets or not, a bullet is still a bullet: it travels in a straight line and requires penetration to do its thing.


90% of katakuris attacks use mochi as a medium, you're just tunnelvisioning your argument to support katakuri no matter the logic, "basic" lasers, how are they basic? They are the same lasers kizaru uses whos an admiral. He also uses a sword so im guessing hes a swordsman too, another addition to his versatility.
Also katakuris battle intelligence is garbage, he had luffy defeated and instead of going in and killing him he went off, made a clubhouse and ate donuts


----------



## cry77 (Aug 23, 2021)

DarkRasengan said:


> 90% of katakuris attacks use mochi as a medium, you're just tunnelvisioning your argument to support katakuri no matter the logic, "basic" lasers, how are they basic? They are the same lasers kizaru uses whos an admiral. He also uses a sword so im guessing hes a swordsman too, another addition to his versatility.
> Also katakuris battle intelligence is garbage, he had luffy defeated and instead of going in and killing him he went off, made a clubhouse and ate donuts


Incomparable. Katakuri can shape and mold his mochi as he sees fit, giving it more versatility. Queen can do no such thing with his bullets. and lasers. Kizaru can do so much more, he can use laser AoE attacks, laser swords, light speed kicks etc. The Pacifista laser that Queen uses is very limited in versatility, in that it only does ONE thing. Sure Katakuris mochi might be ONE substance but he can shape it in numerous different ways. 
And Katakuri has a trident so I suppose that balances out Queens sword.

Everyone Luffy fights turns into a moron for Luffy to defeat them, that's why Luffy is still alive. At least Katakuri didnt walk around arming his enemies and pushing away allies, like Queen did with Apoo.


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 24, 2021)

cry77 said:


> Science is not that relevant mid-combat.
> Multiple viruses that still, so far, take the form of bullets that require penetration to work. *They wont land on Katakuri, and even if they do it's not certain they will really work on such a shapeshifting body.*
> Ancient Zoan strenght is impressive, but it is still just brute force.
> Cyborg arms is just brute force with a fancy name.
> ...


The bold is a really good observation. Imagine Queen actually managed to land the Ice Oni Bullet on Kata’s arm only for Kata to just fire that arm off with Grilled Mochi before the infection can spread (potentially turning Queen into an Ice Oni with the infected arm hitting him) and Kata just casually regrows his arm like nothing happened 

That’s also what makes Kata such a horrendous matchup for Hancock. Petrification isn’t gonna matter if the opponent can painlessly amputate and replace whatever’s petrified in an instant.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Aug 24, 2021)

cry77 said:


> Incomparable. Katakuri can shape and mold his mochi as he sees fit, giving it more versatility. Queen can do no such thing with his bullets. and lasers. Kizaru can do so much more, he can use laser AoE attacks, laser swords, light speed kicks etc. The Pacifista laser that Queen uses is very limited in versatility, in that it only does ONE thing. Sure Katakuris mochi might be ONE substance but he can shape it in numerous different ways.
> And Katakuri has a trident so I suppose that balances out Queens sword.
> 
> Everyone Luffy fights turns into a moron for Luffy to defeat them, that's why Luffy is still alive. At least Katakuri didnt walk around arming his enemies and pushing away allies, like Queen did with Apoo.


Katakuri wouded himself which is comparable to arming his enemy, he also pushed away his ally by knocking out his younger sister who shot luffy, mochi can mold to different things but the bullets can cause drastically different effects
He basically has abilities from different devil fruits crocodile(mummy)
Aokiji(ice oni)
Kizaru(lasers)
Queen is literally inspector gadget, hes the most versatile character in one piece after law kuma and big mom


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 24, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> The bold is a really good observation. Imagine Queen actually managed to land the Ice Oni Bullet on Kata’s arm only for Kata to just fire that arm off with Grilled Mochi before the infection can spread (potentially turning Queen into an Ice Oni with the infected arm hitting him) and Kata just casually regrows his arm like nothing happened
> 
> That’s also what makes Kata such a horrendous matchup for Hancock. Petrification isn’t gonna matter if the opponent can painlessly amputate and replace whatever’s petrified in an instant.


It's not painlessly amputate. remember he's not a true logia. If she tags his true body and hits home, then he's gonna get petrified and be screwed. Any time it seems like Katakuri has severed a part of his body, that part of his body was never there in the first place. The trick is actually hitting his real body at all.


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 25, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> It's not painlessly amputate. remember he's not a true logia. If she tags his true body and hits home, then he's gonna get petrified and be screwed. *Any time it seems like Katakuri has severed a part of his body, that part of his body was never there in the first place.* The trick is actually hitting his real body at all.


That makes no sense given Kata literally regrew his arm after firing it off using Block Mochi. That had to have been his “real arm” as there was no place for it to have gone.

Special Paramecia may as well just be logia except outside the classification because Mochi isn’t an element for the way Kata’s DF actually functions.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 26, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> That makes no sense given Kata literally regrew his arm after firing it off using Block Mochi. That had to have been his “real arm” as there was no place for it to have gone.
> 
> Special Paramecia may as well just be logia except outside the classification because Mochi isn’t an element for the way Kata’s DF actually functions.


How Katakuri's abilities work was never fully explained, but it is different from a Logia by Luffy's own analysis. If Luffy hit a Logia with a Buso Haki infused attack then he would bypass their logia defenses and hit their actual body and do damage. Katakuri predicts where the strike will land moves his true body out of the way of the attack so the person only hits mochi. So some way or another Katakuri has a means of shifting his real body inside his form and replacing it with a mochi body seamlessly and consistently. Perhaps the special part of his Paramecia means that in addition to making mochi, he can turn his body into mochi. In that case it would be special because it has two of the normal paramecia traits creating a material (like Galdino making wax) and his body turning into a material (Luffy becoming Rubber or Jozu turning to diamond) operating simultaneously.

Katakuri having an awakening where he transforms the things around him into Mochi is consistent with a Paramecia, but leaves the question open as to what a Logia awakening does.


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 26, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> How Katakuri's abilities work was never fully explained, but it is different from a Logia by Luffy's own analysis. If Luffy hit a Logia with a Buso Haki infused attack then he would bypass their logia defenses and hit their actual body and do damage. Katakuri predicts where the strike will land moves his true body out of the way of the attack so the person only hits mochi. So some way or another Katakuri has a means of shifting his real body inside his form and replacing it with a mochi body seamlessly and consistently. Perhaps the special part of his Paramecia means that in addition to making mochi, he can turn his body into mochi. In that case it would be special because it has two of the normal paramecia traits creating a material (like Galdino making wax) and his body turning into a material (Luffy becoming Rubber or Jozu turning to diamond) operating simultaneously.
> 
> Katakuri having an awakening where he transforms the things around him into Mochi is consistent with a Paramecia, but leaves the question open as to what a Logia awakening does.



If you want to say Kata's Special Paramecia doesn't give Kata Logia intangibility you better have a good explanation for this feat  . Cause it seems pretty obvious to me Kata mostly just used the body shifting for attacks that actually have armament. There was no shifting involved with him soaking up Capone's bullets (since we saw with Luffy Kata makes entire holes in his body when he shifts), his Mochi body just naturally caught them all and ejected them. 

Or better yet you could try to find an anti-feat that would contradict the notion of Kata just detaching a petrified body part before the Hancock's petrification could fully spread, but I don't think there really is one.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 26, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> If you want to say Kata's Special Paramecia doesn't give Kata Logia intangibility you better have a good explanation for this feat  . Cause it seems pretty obvious to me Kata mostly just used the body shifting for attacks that actually have armament. There was no shifting involved with him soaking up Capone's bullets (since we saw with Luffy Kata makes entire holes in his body when he shifts), his Mochi body just naturally caught them all and ejected them.
> 
> Or better yet you could try to find an anti-feat that would contradict the notion of Kata just detaching a petrified body part before the Hancock's petrification could fully spread, but I don't think there really is one.


I doubt Capone didn't infuse his shots with haki against a logia he intended to 'drop dead'.  Kata probably dodged and then caught the bullets to keep up the illusion he's immune to even CoA attacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 26, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> If you want to say Kata's Special Paramecia doesn't give Kata Logia intangibility you better have a good explanation for this feat  . Cause it seems pretty obvious to me Kata mostly just used the body shifting for attacks that actually have armament. There was no shifting involved with him soaking up Capone's bullets (since we saw with Luffy Kata makes entire holes in his body when he shifts), his Mochi body just naturally caught them all and ejected them.
> 
> Or better yet you could try to find an anti-feat that would contradict the notion of Kata just detaching a petrified body part before the Hancock's petrification could fully spread, but I don't think there really is one.


I'm not trying to, nor do I have to. It isn't necessary. Luffy himself said that Katakuri's usage of his powers doesn't conform to how a Logia functions.

*Spoiler*: __ 















It is a difference with distinction. A Logia's powers do that naturally by simply transitioning when attacked. For Katakuri it's an active defense. He has to use Future Sight to move his body preemptively. It simulates what a Logia does naturally, while allowing him to not worry about defending against Buso Haki attacks.


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 26, 2021)

Tenma said:


> I doubt Capone didn't infuse his shots with haki against a logia he intended to 'drop dead'.  Kata probably dodged and then caught the bullets to keep up the illusion he's immune to even CoA attacks.


But when have we seen Capone use Haki bullets? That hasn’t even really been a thing shown to be a thing in the series yet.

And it seems pretty clear that he didn’t dodge it at all. He took it head on and claiming he dodged would need evidence to support it given the way it was portrayed doesn’t show that.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 27, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> But when have we seen Capone use Haki bullets? That hasn’t even really been a thing shown to be a thing in the series yet.
> 
> And it seems pretty clear that he didn’t dodge it at all. He took it head on and claiming he dodged would need evidence to support it given the way it was portrayed doesn’t show that.



Why would Capone use non-haki bullets when he intended to kill Katakuri? Especially if he's basically a logia like you said.

We know from Beckman and Izo haki-infused bullets are a thing


----------



## Shunsuiju (Aug 27, 2021)

Queen is treated as King's counterpart. He's being too quickly swept under the rug here. And I disapprove.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 27, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> But when have we seen Capone use Haki bullets? That hasn’t even really been a thing shown to be a thing in the series yet.
> 
> And it seems pretty clear that he didn’t dodge it at all. He took it head on and claiming he dodged would need evidence to support it given the way it was portrayed doesn’t show that.





Tenma said:


> Why would Capone use non-haki bullets when he intended to kill Katakuri? Especially if he's basically a logia like you said.
> 
> We know from Beckman and Izo haki-infused bullets are a thing


Wait is Bege even a Haki player? We know his will is strong enough to basically ignore Linlin's haki burst, but I haven't seen or heard of him actually using Haki himself to begin with.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 28, 2021)

If Katakuri can't deal enough damage to Queen, which could very well be the case, Queen will outlast him.


----------



## Shuyakuu (Aug 28, 2021)

Katakuri's greatest struggle is to keep Queen down. Can't see it going past high diff.


----------



## Traveling Swordsman (Dec 8, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> If Katakuri can't put down Luffy then how in the world is he putting down Queen?


Sanji put down Queen in 15 minutes. Katakuri kills Queen in 5 minutes.


Shunsuiju said:


> Luffy can dodge Mogura point blank.
> 
> Queen has Luffy-level reaction speed:
> 
> ...


lol giving whatever feat Luffy has to random character like Queen. 

Luffy was saved because he was made of rubber here.



Queen is not made of rubber. If he were in that position, he can't bend his neck to dodge Mogura. Queen would have lost his head. Fullzoan and hybrid QUeen is even bigger target.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Traveling Swordsman (Dec 9, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Assuming Queen gives Sanji high diff or so, he takes this one comfortably.


But DR Luffy who is much weaker than Luffy who fought Katakuri bruised Fujitora, pushed him back with G2 and tanked his Raging Tiger. So current Sanji rocks Fujitora?


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 9, 2021)

Well since this thread was bumped I may as well bring up a win method I hadn't thought of before.

Perhaps when Queen is shooting his Plague Bullets or Ice Oni Bullets Kata could use his FS to be able to fling a jellyean into the barrel causing the gun to jam and explode in Queen's hand when he tries to fire it. And when Kata sees a vision of Queen bringing out the antidote he could send an attack to destroy it before Queen can drink it. Using Queen's own viruses against him seems like it'd be pretty  hard for Queen to defend against.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Creative 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Well since this thread was bumped I may as well bring up a win method I hadn't thought of before.
> 
> Perhaps when Queen is shooting his Plague Bullets or Ice Oni Bullets Kata could use his FS to be able to fling a jellyean into the barrel causing the gun to jam and explode in Queen's hand when he tries to fire it. And when Kata sees a vision of Queen bringing out the antidote he could send an attack to destroy it before Queen can drink it. Using Queen's own viruses against him seems like it'd be pretty  hard for Queen to defend against.


Zoro destroyed his machine gun but viruses didn't explode with it. Seems like it has a defense mechanism.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 9, 2021)

Corax said:


> Zoro destroyed his machine gun but viruses didn't explode with it. Seems like it has a defense mechanism.


He sliced it at the middle and Queen dropped it, he didn’t jam it when it was about to fire. It’d explode when jammed for the same reason the Plague Cannonball/Excite Shot blew up in Babanuki’s face when Luffy tied up his trunk as he was about to fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Great Potato (Dec 9, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Well since this thread was bumped I may as well bring up a win method I hadn't thought of before.
> 
> Perhaps when Queen is shooting his Plague Bullets or Ice Oni Bullets Kata could use his FS to be able to fling a jellyean into the barrel causing the gun to jam and explode in Queen's hand when he tries to fire it. And when Kata sees a vision of Queen bringing out the antidote he could send an attack to destroy it before Queen can drink it. Using Queen's own viruses against him seems like it'd be pretty  hard for Queen to defend against.



Jamming the munitions is a tactic he's used in canon before against Capone, so it's actually in character for him to attempt this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BenMazino01 (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes Matchup is everything.. I'm pretty sure Queen will be high Mid-diffed by Kata.. I don't have to say anything else. It's pretty clear here who's gonna be the winner..


----------



## demonkiller123 (Dec 12, 2021)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Katakuri and King are on the same level.
> 
> --snip--
> 
> ...


Who’s the bïtch moderator who snipped your post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Dec 12, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Well since this thread was bumped I may as well bring up a win method I hadn't thought of before.
> 
> Perhaps when Queen is shooting his Plague Bullets or Ice Oni Bullets Kata could use his FS to be able to fling a jellyean into the barrel causing the gun to jam and explode in Queen's hand when he tries to fire it. And when Kata sees a vision of Queen bringing out the antidote he could send an attack to destroy it before Queen can drink it. Using Queen's own viruses against him seems like it'd be pretty  hard for Queen to defend against.


In that situation Queen could potentially just use "Poison Queen(Pink)" to suck out the virus since he's capable of using all of the Vinsmoke techniques.

Invisibility could also be a good counter to Katakuri's FS.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 12, 2021)

Chip Skylark said:


> In that situation Queen could potentially just use "Poison Queen(Pink)" to suck out the virus since he's capable of using all of the Vinsmoke techniques.


There’s multiple problems with that. 1. Viruses =/= Poison so it may not even be possible to neutralize them in the same way 2. Poison Pink is the one Germa ability we haven’t seen Queen use so perhaps Queen didn’t even replicate it because he thought it was redundant for him to have viruses and poison. 3. Even if Queen has the ability that doesn’t mean he has the specific side-ability of sucking out poison. It’s more in-character for him to assume that having antidotes is enough not thinking how easily they could be destroyed.


Chip Skylark said:


> Invisibility could also be a good counter to Katakuri's FS.


Not really. Queen’s ranged attacks (lasers, electricity, bullets, etc…) can’t be made invisible with him so Kata will still see those coming a mile away. And for physical attacks Kata can just see a FS vision of him getting hit by something so he’ll just dodge backwards or deform into a Mochi stream to avoid it. Or better yet Kata could just turn the ground into Mochi with awakening so Queen leaves obvious footprints with every step he makes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Dec 12, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> There’s multiple problems with that. 1. Viruses =/= Poison so it may not even be possible to neutralize them in the same way 2. Poison Pink is the one Germa ability we haven’t seen Queen use so perhaps Queen didn’t even replicate it because he thought it was redundant for him to have viruses and poison. 3. Even if Queen has the ability that doesn’t mean he has the specific side-ability of sucking out poison. It’s more in-character for him to assume that having antidotes is enough not thinking how easily they could be destroyed.


Fair point, but feel there's enough overlap between viruses and poison to reasonably justify its inclusion in Poison Pink's immunity. Though I feel you're reaching a bit with your next couple of points. Queen himself clearly said that he replicated all of Germa's tech, and not out of necessity but because he wanted to prove to Judge that he was the superior scientist. It wouldn't make sense within the context of their rivalry or his character for him to have lied about being able to recreate any of the Germa siblings moves after having researched/tested all of Germa's science.

Poison Pink would also be especially valuable to someone that relies on viruses/poisons. Don't see how it'd make sense for him to prefer an antidote in a bottle that could be destroyed like in your argument over the natural immunity that Poison Pink would provide. That argument of yours kinda depends on Queen being... stupid.


> Not really. Queen’s ranged attacks (lasers, electricity, bullets, etc…) can’t be made invisible with him so Kata will still see those coming a mile away. And for physical attacks Kata can just see a FS vision of him getting hit by something so he’ll just dodge backwards or deform into a Mochi stream to avoid it. Or better yet Kata could just turn the ground into Mochi with awakening so Queen leaves obvious footprints with every step he makes.


Knowledge that he's been hit alone wouldn't automatically allow him to know how to respond. He still wouldn't know what he was hit with, or from what direction, etc. etc.

Hell, we could even see how confused he was when he was hit by those "Snakeman" attacks that he couldn't see at first.

Besides, it's not as if Queen has to approach Katakuri to hit him physically, either. Your idea of turning the ground into mochi in order to find footprints wouldn't work against techniques like "Winch Queen" or "Brachio-Snakeus".


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Dec 12, 2021)

Poison pink works by ingesting poisons doesn't it?


----------



## Conxc (Dec 12, 2021)

Katakuri still wins comfortably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 12, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Katakuri of course.
> 
> No YC2 can defeat a YC1.


Roux?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 13, 2021)

@Traveling Swordsman .... Nooo why was a quality member banned...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 15, 2021)

Chip Skylark said:


> Invisibility could also be a good counter to Katakuri's FS.


You know, with Sanji being a Kenbunshoku specialist and Queen using invisibility you would've thought that Oda would have taken a moment to showcase how Color of Observation stacks up against invisibility powers. I suppose the fact that Sanji had to target Queen with the sounds he made instead of with Haki demonstrates that invisibility hides your haki too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Dec 15, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> You know, with Sanji being a Kenbunshoku specialist and Queen using invisibility you would've thought that Oda would have taken a moment to showcase how Color of Observation stacks up against invisibility powers. I suppose the fact that Sanji had to target Queen with the sounds he made instead of with Haki demonstrates that invisibility hides your haki too.


_
Sanji did call out the body part he's going to strike while Queen was still invisible, making him visible again only after the attack connected   _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Dec 15, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> You know, with Sanji being a Kenbunshoku specialist and Queen using invisibility you would've thought that Oda would have taken a moment to showcase how Color of Observation stacks up against invisibility powers. I suppose the fact that Sanji had to target Queen with the sounds he made instead of with Haki demonstrates that invisibility hides your haki too.


Bro Oda already answered this question with Rayleigh saying CoO counters invisibility. And besides, LUffy trained his CoO by wearing a blindfold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conxc (Jan 19, 2022)

Bump? Do we all still know better?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 20, 2022)

Nothing changed Katakuri still beats Queen.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 3, 2022)

Man VSB wiki is retarded.

People there actually have Flying Six > Katakuri and Oven's durability > Katakuri....

Like WTF is wrong with those people???


----------



## Perrin (Jul 3, 2022)

I’ve already done this necro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Man VSB wiki is retarded.
> 
> People there actually have Flying Six > Katakuri and Oven's durability > Katakuri....
> 
> Like WTF is wrong with those people???


VSB is full of retards who do not know what author intention and portrayal is.

I still remember multiversal Ichigo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 3, 2022)

Katakuri low/mid diffs
Not even a solid mid diff fight for Kata 

Queen is never touching him due to Katakuri being much faster + Adv CoO with Future Sight + DF shapeshifting 

Sooner or later Queen is bound to go down to Zangiri Mochi, Mogura, Power Mochi and so on


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jul 3, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> VSB is full of retards who do not know what author intention and portrayal is.
> 
> I still remember multiversal Ichigo


Don't forget Galaxy level AP wolverine and Massively Hypersonic+ MCU Black Widow too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bil02 (Jul 3, 2022)

@Sir Curlyhat 

You see the poll?


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Jul 3, 2022)

Katakuri is comparable to King. Smoothie would be a better matchup for Queen. Katakuri high-mid diff.


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 3, 2022)

Katakuri destroys him, turns him into ashes, turns him into a comfy chair to sip his tea and eat his donuts on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jul 3, 2022)

bil02 said:


> @Sir Curlyhat
> 
> You see the poll?



_Queen mid diffs.

Base Queen without the help of his DF or his tech casually cut down Marco's big Phoenix Special Fire Move and had Marco shook_




Wano's greatest swordsman

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## cry77 (Jul 3, 2022)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> You know, with Sanji being a Kenbunshoku specialist and Queen using invisibility you would've thought that Oda would have taken a moment to showcase how Color of Observation stacks up against invisibility powers. I suppose *the fact that Sanji had to target Queen with the sounds he made* instead of with Haki demonstrates that invisibility hides your haki too.


Wait, isnt that exactly how CoO works? Through hearing?


----------



## bil02 (Jul 3, 2022)

If the beast pirates' bounty are inflated due to Kaido's own bounty,then removing the difference in bounty between Kaido and Bm from every Calamity bounty,we get ;
King around 1billion90 million
Katakuri 1billion57million
Queen around 1billiom 32 million.


It looks more logical that way and justifies why Kata is really stronger than Queen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------

